# Coldcocked By Woman in Bar-Seat Spat, Fla. Lawyer Mulls Lawsuit



## Big Don (May 22, 2009)

*Coldcocked By Woman in Bar-Seat Spat, Fla. Lawyer Mulls Lawsuit*

 				 					Posted May 21, 2009, 02:24 pm CDT 

ABA JOURNAL EXCERPT:
By Martha Neil				
 							A Florida lawyer who tried to save his bar seat by leaving a Budweiser on the counter at the Chick-A-Boom Room this week got more than he bargained for.
  When he returned from the restroom early Tuesday, a woman in business attire had her purse on the chair and was rummaging through it, says attorney Louis Brunoforte of Dunedin. The two exchanged words, the 46-year-old former high-school boxer tells the St. Petersburg Times, and thenboom!she hit him right in the mouth.
  "She threw a punch like a man would throw a punch," recounts Brunoforte, who says he was "coldcocked" by the punch. "I didn't fall, but my head jolted back. She completely caught me off guard. I didn't expect it."
  Since returning the 5-foot-8, 140-pound woman's punch wasn't an option, the 6-foot, 240-pound attorney says, he had to pursue a legal remedy. The bartender called police and Rachel Adams, 45, of Indiana was subsequently pulled over in the vicinity and charged with driving under the influence and misdemeanor simple battery.
  Adams, who did not respond to a newspaper request for comment, was released later Tuesday on $650 bail.
END EXCERPT


> Since returning the 5-foot-8, 140-pound woman's punch wasn't an option, the 6-foot, 240-pound attorney says, he had to pursue a legal remedy.


 Um, hit me, unprovoked and hard enough to rock my head back, she would have been picking up teeth. 

I wouldn't have hit her twice, but, I wouldn't have just taken it either.


----------



## seasoned (May 23, 2009)

At a 100 pound difference, a spanking over his knee would have fit the bill very nicely.


----------



## Carol (May 23, 2009)

So let me get this staight.  

This is a guy that drinks Bud.  At a place called the "Chick-A-Boom Room".  And gets punched by some inebriated barfly in a fight that started because he was whining about a chair.

Migod its gotta suck to get cocked by a chick thats got a bigger Y chromosome than you do.  :lol2:


----------



## Big Don (May 23, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> So let me get this staight.
> 
> This is a guy that drinks Bud.  At a place called the "Chick-A-Boom Room".  And gets punched by some inebriated barfly in a fight that started because he was whining about a chair.
> 
> Migod its gotta suck to get cocked by a chick thats got a bigger Y chromosome than you do.  :lol2:


Yeah, it wasn't that he _couldn_'t hit her, he was afraid she'd kick his ***...


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 23, 2009)

Big Don said:


> Um, hit me, unprovoked and hard enough to rock my head back, she would have been picking up teeth.



The right to self-defense ends when the threat ends.  Apparently it ended, since the lawyer did not hit back and was not further assaulted.  He did not have the legal authority to hit her and he knew it.  Good call on his part.



> I wouldn't have hit her twice, but, I wouldn't have just taken it either.



Self-defense laws are not about an eye for an eye.


----------



## SensibleManiac (May 23, 2009)

This reminds me of a hilarious story that happened to me about 9 years ago.

I'm talking to 2 friends at the bar and this 35-40 year old woman, (I was 28 at the time) is sitting next to where I'm standing. My friend tells me why don't you pull up a chair, so I politely ask this woman if she would mind moving over jsta bit so I could fit a chair in up at the bar, well she jumps up out of her chair and starts screaming at me "you want my seat? Take it!"
I tried to calm her telling her to relax but she kept on screaming, so I just said sit down and relax.
By this point everyone around the bar is staring including the bar tender. My friends tell me nice going, that went smooth.
So I said to myself I have to get revenge.
I tell my friends, yeah right, I could have her all over me.
My friends laugh and say yeah, this we have to see.
Andthey bet me a beer that I get yelled at some more.
So after about 5 minutes, I tell her I know why you're all pset and it's not because you think I wanted your seat.

She says, oh no? then why?

I say it's because you're attracted to me and think you can't get me, that's ok though, it means you have good taste.
She starts laughing and says, you're ok looking but you're not that hot.

I say well you can't tell just by looking you have to touch to get a feel and I stick my butt towards her.
She starts grabbing it and my friends start cracking up.
The bar tender comes by and says so... you guys are friends now?

It was hilarious.


----------

